
Early adopters and inverted social proof (2011) - lisa_henderson
http://ideolalia.com/early-adopters-and-inverted-social-proof/index.html
======
hugh4
> But in a new social product, there is no social proof. The groups, if they
> exist at all, will be sparse and ill-defined. So with no social insights to
> be gained, what brings in the early adopters?

Or maybe they just want the cool new gadget and aren't actually busy trying to
signal things?

